# Difficulty level of ISAT, Manipal etc



## way2jatin (Mar 21, 2011)

Is the difficulty level of ISAT , MANIPAL , SRM , same as AIEEE 

Please reply soon and with a valid reason


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 21, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> Is the difficulty level of ISAT , MANIPAL , SRM , same as AIEEE
> 
> Please reply soon and with a valid reason



Yup! Physics is little tough though comparison to these exam.

Check out last year ISAt paper here:-

link1

link2

hey Jatin i m also frm Gurgaon where r u from in gurgaon. Pm me if u want some other info.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

ISAT is at par with the IIT-JEE. Others can be compared to AIEEE.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 22, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ISAT is at par with the IIT-JEE. Others can be compared to AIEEE.



No it isn't pauldmps i have tried solving few ISAT Pare and its damn easy compared to JEE except Physics.


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 23, 2011)

hey mohit i live i SEC 10 A 

And where do  u 

do u have taken any coaching institutes


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 23, 2011)

yup i went to FIITJEE

i live in sector 17A


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 24, 2011)

^^kuch fayda laga usme jaa kar


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 24, 2011)

jaane walo ka hua main serious nahi tha fiitjee ke barein mein.


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 26, 2011)

sahi hai mohit so hw is ur oreparation for atleast AIEEE


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 26, 2011)

its good till now


----------



## nims11 (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ u givin AITS?


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope 
sick of giving useless FIITJEE TEST most of these are not even exactly based on JEE pattern AITS is touger than JEE , phase test marking scheme is different.

BTW if u think i am an idiot who is giving lame excuses then I want to tell u that I had got 50% fee waiver when i enrolled in FIITJEE gave FTRE and got good rank in it.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, these tests are damn tough. i gave an AITS today. i expcted it to be easier than the rest(to boost our confidence) but it was instead tougher. FIITJEE does a good job in discouraging students.

PS- i got 100% fee waiver + Rs 15000 FTRE.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 27, 2011)

I NEVER MEANT TO SHOW OFF JUST WANTED TO GIVE SUPPORT TO MY VIEW OTHERWISE MOST OF THE PEOPLE THINK THAT THIS IS IS AN IDIOT WHO DOESN'T STUDY AND PUTS ALL HIS BLAME ON fiitjee

EVER  COMPARED YOUR PHASE TEST MARKING SCHEME  TO JEE MARKING SCHEME SPECIALLY IN MATCH THE MATRIX AND MULTIPLE CHOICE


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 27, 2011)

mohityadavx said:
			
		

> OTHERWISE MOST OF THE PEOPLE THINK THAT THIS IS IS AN IDIOT WHO DOESN'T STUDY AND PUTS ALL HIS BLAME ON fiitjee



To say that someone who doesn't score marks "doesn't study" is wrong on so many levels that it becomes foolish in itself. I seriously suggest that you turn a blind eye to all such people and concentrate solely on what you want to do.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the FIITJEE teachers but the tests by FIITJEE are crap!! they have a negative effect on many students like me. after these phase tests and  AITSes , i am pretty confident i wont be able to crack IIT-JEE.


----------

